# 

## bogdan_w

Witam

Problem: W pokoju pojawia się wilgoć przy podłodze - na całej szerokości ściany. Na tej ścianie jest balkon bez zadaszenia wyłożony terakota. Diagnoza przyczyny problemu wskazuje na wadliwą izolację podłoża balkonu. Podobno woda dostaje się pod terakotę, beton ja chłonie i mimo spadku woda jest "cofana" do wnętrza budynku. Przymierzam sie do wymiany podłoża na balkonie.

Prośba o pomoc / podpowiedzi:
1. Czy diagnoza wygląda na uzasadnioną? Czy ktoś z Was miał podobne problemy?
2. Jak powinna być wykonana "super odporna" na warunki atmosferyczne podłoga na balkonie/tarasie (np. beton + papa + terakota + wodoodporne fugi)?

Dziękuje i pozdrawiam

----------


## w_dlugi

A nie wydaje ci się że to problem izolacji termicznej. Ja na tarasie w odległości do 1m od ścian ułożyłem warstwę styroduru (4cm). Nie miałem miejsca na grubszą warstwę styropianową.

----------


## bogdan_w

Co prawda nie jestem autorem tej diagnozy ale:
- dodatkowo przekonuje mnie do niej inny objaw: na zewnatrz balkonu tynk jest delikatnie rozrywany na wysokości podłogi - wilgoć.
- problem występuje przede wszystkim latem po opadach 

A jak powinna wygladac nowoczesna/warstwowa podłoga balkonu/tarasu?

----------


## Abakus

Witam

Temat powinna załatwić porządna obróbka blacharska w miejscu styku balkonu tarasu ze ścianą. Blacha powinna  być ułożona na izolacji tarasu i wywinięta na ścianę  minimum 15 cm
Pozdrawiam Jacek

----------


## aziel

Zrobiłem izolację w sposób następujący: 2 x papa na lepiku, wywinięta na ścianę, zabezpieczona obróbką. Wylewka 5 cm.
Efekt uboczny: Wylewka wysychając wygięła się jak deska na słońcu, mimo zastosowania włókien polipropylenowych, bardzo gęstej konsystencji przy wylewaniu i 14 dniowej pielęgnacji .
Ostatnie silne burze potwierdziły szczelność izolacji. 

<font size=-1>[ Ta Wiadomość była edytowana przez: aziel dnia 2002-06-27 14:50 ]</font>

----------


## plonskij

Mogą być dwie przyczyny.
Jedna - brak odpowiedniej izolacji przeciwwodnej o której poszą inni forumowcy - trzeba to zrobić.
Mostek termiczny pod ramą balkonu.
Prawdopodobnie nie ma tam izolacji, lub jak jest to została położona na nieoczyszczone podłoże, które chłonie wilgoć, lub też izolacja uległa rozszczelnieniu od ruchów drzwi. Od wewnątrz wyrasza się wilgoć.
Opisane wady pojawiają się najczęściej w stolarce PVC.
Przyczyny mogą występować razem.

----------


## zuzka

jestem na etapie wylewek na balkonie-tarasie. Widzę tu duże zagrożenie, bo teraz ściana nawet po drobnym deszczu jest zupełnie przemoczona!
Jakich błędów uniknąć i na co zwrócić szczególną uwagę - na płytki raczej w tym roku nie starczy, ale zabezpieczyć muszę (chyba)???

----------


## krzysztofh

W moim projekcie oprócz warstwy ocieplenia styropianem od góry i od dołu płyty balkonowej mam podane aby zastosować folię w płynie. Nie wiem jak to się będzie sprawowało. Taką folię nakłada się chyba wałkiem lub pędzlem. Zastanawiam się tylko, czy jej się nie uszkodzi przy rozprowadzaniu warstwy kleju pod płytki.

----------


## krzysztofh

Może więcej szczegółów odnośnie płyty balkonowej.
Podam w kolejności warstwy płyty balkonowej:
płytki ceramiczne
warstwa uszczelniająca - folia w płynie
wylewka cementowa zbrojona siatką
folia PE
2 x papa termozgrzewalna
styropian
folia paroizolacyjna
strop (płyta zasadnicza)
tynk.
To była płyta balkonowa nad wykuszem. To co wystaje poza wykusz(balkon jest dłuższy niż wykusz) jest ocieplone styropianem od dołu.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Czarny

A może do betonu dodac środek po nazwą Hydrostop
Pozdrawiam Marek

----------


## Foxal

Krzysztof powiedz coś więcej o folii w płynie. Ja przeglądałem kilka rodzai i jak są takie na których można kłaść bezpośrednio płytki to są tylko do stosowania wewnątrzm a jak są do stosowania na zewnątrzm to trzeba na nich dawać wylewkę. Ja już mam wylewkę pod tym papa na lepiku x2 i styropian, ale chcę przed położeniem płytek dać jeszcze płynną folie. Jaką? Może coś stosowanego do basenów? Może ktoś wie?

----------


## krzysztofh

Trudno mi coś doradzić, bo jak na razie przedstawiłem założenia projektowe i o folii czytałem w Muratorze lub innym miesięczniku a także jak pisałem mam to w projekcie, który jeszcze nie doczekał się realizacji.
POzdrawiam

----------


## Dave

Folia w plynie powinna miec informacje ze moze byc zastosowana pod plytkami. Wtedy de facto nie trzeba folii ani papy pod spodem. Oczywiscie pod warunkiem ze prawidlowo zostal uformowany spadek.

D.

----------


## plonskij

Podajcie fax - to Wam wyślę rysunek z dokumentacji jakiegoś systemu jak to wykonać.
Ta folia w płynie do mnie nie przemawia - to jak kotlet bezmięsny.
Za dużo jest w Polsce badziewa z zachodu co nam usiłują wcisnąć. - jestem na takie wynalazki wyczulony. W oknach też są takie tragiczne wyroby - tanie [okna MEETH MASSIV, aluminiowe przesuwane drzwi zewnętrzne z blachy profilowanej 1,5mm, naroża okien drewnianych łączone na śruby [jak meble!!!!!]]

----------


## Dave

Mysle ze to nie kwestia badziewia ale jakosci robot. Jak sie porzadnie zrobi to folia w plynie powinna wystarczyc. Pytanie - ilu wykonawcow robi wszystko porzadnie...?

D.

----------


## arzesz

Ok wszystko jasne jeśli chodzi o izolację przeciw wilgociową balkonu - przy ścianie należy wywinąć izolację 10-15 cm na ścianę.
Ale co przy drzwiach balkonowych??

Wyobraźmy sobie taką sytuację:
strop i płyta balkonowa stanowi całość - jedna powierzchnia - jeden poziom. Zaczynamy od położenia papy na balkonie i wywijamy ją na ścianę. A w drzwiach balkonowych? Na co ją wywijamy? Czy trzeba tam wymurować próg i na niego wywinąć?
Jak to zrobić?
Proszę o poradę

----------


## arzesz

Odnawiam wątek:
jak zrobić izolację przeciwwilgociową na balkonie w miejscu drzwi balkonowych?

----------


## arzesz

Nie chciałbym być upierdliwy, ale spróbuję jeszcze raz.
Jeśli tym razem nie da to efektu to dam spokój.
 :big tongue:

----------


## MEDYK

A ja się przyłączam do pytania arzesz'a.
pzdr

----------


## Przem

Środek firmy Deitermann do izolacji tarasów, basenów plus specjalna taśma do obróbek przy styku ścian, balkonów powinna pomóc. Środek ten tworzy elastyczną warstwę zabezpieczającą przed wodą pod ciśnieniem więc na deszcz wystarczy. Jestem na etapie prac na tarasie i mam nadzieję, że wszystko będzie dobrze bo wilgoć na stropie też mnie już zaczęła męczyć.

----------


## arzesz

Ale nadal nie uzyskałem odpowiedzi co izolacją przy drzwiach. Przecież wilgoć może "wejść" nimi do środka.

----------


## Thom35

Przyłączam się do propozycji Przem'a
Deitermann Superflex . Tworzy elastyczną warstwę. Można dać z 5 mm.
Na to wylewka.
Pamiętajcie tylko o odpowiednim zagruntowaniu. Grunt tej samej firmy ale nie pamiętam jak się nazywa.

Tomek

----------


## Roman1591

A w drzwiach balkonowych? Na co ją wywijamy? Czy trzeba tam wymurować próg i na niego wywinąć?
Jak to zrobić?
Proszę o poradę[/quote]

No właśnie próg. Ja tak zrobiłem. Taras mam od strony zachodniej więc jest to dodatkowe zabezpieczenie przed wodą jak deszcz zacina .

----------


## MEDYK

No co jest czyżbyście mieli balkony bez drzwi, czy może zabezpieczenie tego miejsca to jakieś tabu?
pzdr

----------


## Przem

Taśma uszczelniająca systemowa z Deitermann lub innego systemu układana jest na pierwszej warstwie środka którym został taras zgruntowany i wywinięta na np. ościeznicę drzwi balkonowych. Następnie nakłada się drugą warstwę środka zabezpieczającego a na to np. płytki. Proponuję odwiedzić stronę internetową firmy Deitermann.

----------


## jareko

wszystko w sumie zalezy w jakiej formie sa zamontowane drzwi balkonowe - solo  :wink:  czy z listwa podparapetowa ale ogolnie zasada powinna byc taka
izolacja tarasu (balkonu) powinna w sposob ciagly nachodzic na powierzchnie oscieznicy drzwi balkonowych
jak to zrobic?
albo najpierw obrobka blacharska wywinieta na oscieznice i w miejscu z jej stykiem dokladnie uszczelnniona (np. kitem trwale plastycznym, uszczelniaczem budowlanym czy podobnym srodkiem)
albo tasma bitumizowana uszczelniajaca (taka jak przy uszczelnieniu wydry przy kominie)

Teraz to co najwiekszy klopot sprawia - czyli na ile wywinac uszczelnienie czy obrobke 
jesli jest profil podparapetowy to do jego czola (mamy ok 3cm powierzchni pionowej - pozniej wylewka i pokrycie wierzchnie-najlepiej jak pod oscieznice podchodzi) Najczestrzy blad - zakrycie otworow odwodnieniowych - to jest NIEDOPUSZCZALNE!!!
jeli nie ma takiego profilu to do otworow odwodnieniowych jest przewaznie do 2cm z zasadami powyzej



to przyklad innej konstrukcji - z dodatkowym progiem. Oczywiscie konstrukcja podlogi jak i tarasu - dowolna

----------


## MEDYK

Jareko a jak jest w przypadku drzwi drewnianych i czy osadzać je na wylewce, czy na styropianie pod wylewką? Jedni mówią tak inni tak, a od tego zależy na jakiej wysokości mają być nadproża. 
pzdr

----------


## jareko

*Medyk* Jedno jest pewne - tak osadzic by bylo dobrze  :wink:  
a teraz jak to uczynic  :smile: 
Drzwi drewniane tak jak i z PVc tez pracuja, tez potrafia zmieniac swe wymiary (choc nie tak jak PVC) i w otworze roznie sie przemieszczac 
po pierwsze - kiedys podstawowym bledem bylo to ze dolna czesc ramiaka zalewano bezposrednio betonem - efekt? Gnijace nagminnie progi w drzwiach. Nalezaloby przede wszystkim dodatkowo zabezpieczyc przed wilgocia te czesc ramiaka
a jak ja bym takie drzwi zamontowal? by bylo na wieki  :wink:   :smile: 
nie mam wymagan co do progu w drzwiach - nie przesadzajac - naprawde nozke podniesc mozna - to raptem kilka cantymetrow - i drzwi posadowilbym na wylewce (o ile ich wielkosc na to pozwala i luzy na uszczelnienie odpowiednie zachowac mozna-ale to kwestia odpowiedniego zwymiarowania otworow i wykonania nadproza) Podlozylbym jednak pod ramiak czy to pape czy folie by ewentualnej wilgoci (wrog podtsawowy stolarki drewnianej!!!)od podloza nie ciagnac. Mimo ze drzwi drewniane podlozylbym kliny z tworzywa i przestrzen pomiedzy folia a wylewka dokladnie zapianowal. Folie wywinal  i jej nadmiar obcial rowniutko po wykonaniu warstwy docelowej podlogi. Pozniej to polaczenie uszczelnil tak by woda ktora nam sie np. wyleje przy podlewaniu kwiatkow nie wniknela w drewno
Mozna tez na styropianie tylko podobnie zabezpieczylbym by chocby w trakcie robienia wylewki wilgoc nie weszla w drewno.Nalezy pamietac by ewentualne otwory odwodnieniowe byly na wierzchu (niektore drzwi drewniane maja cos takiego jak w oknach PVC tylko inaczej zrealizowane) Osadzenie na styropianie powoduje ze po wykonaniu wylewki tworzy sie betonowa rynienka obejmujaca ramiak - sa tam szczeliny w ktore juz w trakcie eksploatacji woda wniknac moze i stac tam dlugo powodujac nasiakanie drewna - moim zdaniem takie rozwiazanie jest gorszym

----------


## MEDYK

Dzięki Jareko. Na ciebie to zawsze można liczyć, jesteś super gość, chcialbym żeby wszyscy fachowcy byli tacy jak Ty. I życzę tego wszystkim i sobie.
pzdr

----------


## aishan

> Może więcej szczegółów odnośnie płyty balkonowej.
> Podam w kolejności warstwy płyty balkonowej:
> płytki ceramiczne
> warstwa uszczelniająca - folia w płynie
> wylewka cementowa zbrojona siatką
> folia PE
> 2 x papa termozgrzewalna
> styropian
> folia paroizolacyjna
> ...


Znaczy papa termozgrzewalna jest kładziona bezpośrednio na styropian???
A nie odwrotnie?
Jest też wodoszczelny klej poliuretanowy do płytek [Sika Bond T8], który stanowi też warstwę wodoszczelną - może ktoś stosował?

----------


## thalex

tu jeszcze jest trochę o izolacjach, na stronie kliknij - _balkony  tarasy_
http://www.styrozol.pl/stosowanie/

----------


## aishan

Byłem, patrzyłem. W schemacie izolacji balkonów nie ma w ogóle ocieplenia "od góry" co mnie mocno dziwi, natomiast w schemacie izolacji tarasów warstwa ocieplenia jest na warstwie paroizolacji, a pod warstwą izolacji. Swoją drogą ciekawy system, choć zastanawiam się czy danie samego kleju polimerowego, który jest wodoszczelny nie wystarczy. Spróbuję znaleźć ich ofertę w Krakowie i porównać cenowo do kleju Sika [cenę znam niestety   :cry:  ]

----------


## thalex

W ostatnim muratorze nr 9 2004 na stronie 114 znalazlem właśnie jak zaizolować termicznie plytę balkonową

(Muratora można kupić nawet na stacji benzynowej)

----------


## tomjot

> wszystko w sumie zalezy w jakiej formie sa zamontowane drzwi balkonowe - solo  czy z listwa podparapetowa ale ogolnie zasada powinna byc taka
> izolacja tarasu (balkonu) powinna w sposob ciagly nachodzic na powierzchnie oscieznicy drzwi balkonowych
> jak to zrobic?
> albo najpierw obrobka blacharska wywinieta na oscieznice i w miejscu z jej stykiem dokladnie uszczelnniona (np. kitem trwale plastycznym, uszczelniaczem budowlanym czy podobnym srodkiem)
> albo tasma bitumizowana uszczelniajaca (taka jak przy uszczelnieniu wydry przy kominie)
> 
> Teraz to co najwiekszy klopot sprawia - czyli na ile wywinac uszczelnienie czy obrobke 
> jesli jest profil podparapetowy to do jego czola (mamy ok 3cm powierzchni pionowej - pozniej wylewka i pokrycie wierzchnie-najlepiej jak pod oscieznice podchodzi) Najczestrzy blad - zakrycie otworow odwodnieniowych - to jest NIEDOPUSZCZALNE!!!
> jeli nie ma takiego profilu to do otworow odwodnieniowych jest przewaznie do 2cm z zasadami powyzej
> ...


Strasznie stary ten wątek, ale cóż może ktoś pomoże  :Smile:  Chciałbym zrobić drewnianą podłogę na balkonie (legary + deski ryflowane). Balkon był wylany podczas budowy domu, następnie zostały wykonane na nim obróbki blacharskie + izolacja (papa). Brakuje tylko wylewki, do kórej mi się nie pali - skoro chcę mieć drewno jako podłogę. 
I teraz pytanie - jak umocować legary, żeby nie stracić (nie naruszyć) izolacji przeciwwilociowej?

----------


## jareko

> ...I teraz pytanie - jak umocować legary, żeby nie stracić (nie naruszyć) izolacji przeciwwilociowej?


pod legary podłożyć dodatkowa warstwę papy nawierzchniowej posypka do góry
jak duża jest powierzchnia balkonu? Bo jak rozumiem obawiasz sie ze huragan uniesie deski i legary i stad chęć ich zamocowania do podłoża  :smile:

----------


## Kuna

Mój balkon został zrobiony jak na obrazku poniżej . Klej do kafli to Ceresit CM17 . Fuga elastyczna wodoodporna Ceresit coś tam 40  .  Wokół  słupków balustrady fuga elastyczna silikonowa . Kafle przy ścianie fugowane fugą silikonową . Tzw. płynna folia to mieszanina dwóch składników Ardex 8 + Ardex 9 . Jeden to emulsja drugi to proszek . Na nią klej i kafle gresowe . Pod cokołem bandaż elastyczny zagięty na posadzkę balkonu wodoodporny - przylepiony do ardeksu . Ardex wysycha w ciągu 1 godziny i można kłaść kafle . Beton balkonu wyrównany wylewką mrozoodporną ceresit . całość sprawuje sie bez zastrzeżeń czwarty rok .  Opierzenia z blachy miedzianej . Podwójny kapinos z blachy skutecznie chroni przed zaciekaniem wody pod spód balkonu .



A tak wygląda to w realu

----------


## tomjot

> Napisał tomjot
> 
> ...I teraz pytanie - jak umocować legary, żeby nie stracić (nie naruszyć) izolacji przeciwwilociowej?
> 
> 
> pod legary podłożyć dodatkowa warstwę papy nawierzchniowej posypka do góry
> jak duża jest powierzchnia balkonu? Bo jak rozumiem obawiasz sie ze huragan uniesie deski i legary i stad chęć ich zamocowania do podłoża


cześć jareko - dzięki za szybki odzew.
Balkon ma powierzchnię ponad 15m2 a zakotwienie legarów zapobiegnie moim zdaniem wykręcaniu/wypaczaniu się ich i desek. Poniżej balkonu mam taras robiony w zeszłym roku z modrzewia i widzę, że nie liche siły tam działają  :wink: 
Od strony elewacji mógłbym kotwić legary łącznikami ciesielskimi do ściany, ale pozostaje druga strona (ta od krawędzi balkonu). Mocowanie legaru (właśnie - jakie?) jakie ono nie będzie przebije papę - czym taki otwór/ubytek uszczelinić - silikonem, jakąś inną substancją?

----------


## jareko

nie przesadzałbym z nieszczelnością w tym miejscu - papa ma te zaletę ze sama uszczelnia połączenie  :smile: 
jeśli legary będziesz miał odpowiednio wysuszone i wysezonowane ruchy winny być niewielkie - jeśli wykonasz je z drewna egzotycznego - ruchów nie będzie wcale ale koszt niestety wyższy
poza tym dla pewności możesz miejsce kotwienia w obrebie balkonu "zapacykowac"  :wink:  uszczelniaczem dekarskim - jest trwale plastyczny

----------


## pepi

A jak zabrać się do izolacji tarasu posadowionego na *gruncie*
Jest to taras cżęściowo zadaszony gankiem wyjściowym, ale podczas opadów woda może dotrzeć wszędzie. Został wylany już kilka lat temu, zastosowałem dylatacje ze styropianu, między tarasem a budynkiem. Docelowo ma znaleść się na nim gres, ale wcześniej był pomysł na grube płyty granitowe. Podczas zalewania zostawiłem 5cm na granit i klej, ale w tej chwili jest to zaduża odległość do progu dźwi, gdzie gres ma jakieś 10mm.
  Będe zmuszony nadlać tą różnice i powinienem pomyśleć o izolacji całego tarasu. Do obłożenia są również pionowe ściany jak i stopnie wejściowe.

Poradźcie jak się do tego zabrać

----------


## edit-blondi

poradźcie jak zrobic obróbke blacharska balkonu.
Mam juz zrobiona wylewke więc obróbka musi pójść pod płytki. Czy dobrym rozwiązaniem bedzie przykręcenie tej blachy do wylewki a na to płytki? Nie wiem tez dokładnie jaki kszatłt powinna mieć taka obróbka? Myslę o czymś  takim: blacha wychodząca spod płytek zagieta w dół potem rownolegle do płyty i znów do góry, a może wystarczy tylko lekko zagiąć w dół?
Czy w takim wypadku płytki powinny lekko wystawać poza obręb balkonu?
A co na połączeniu ściany i płyty balkonu? tam tez ma być jakać obróbka blacharska? pomocy  :cry:

----------


## pepi

Gdzie szukać doradców ( fachowców ) od izolacji, nikt nam nie pomoże.

----------


## bazgrus

Dzięki za szczegółowy opis



> 


Na Twoim schemacie blacha jest ponad wylewką betonową.
Czy to jest prawidłowe rozwiązanie?
Woda jeśli dostanie się pod gres może wejść pod obróbkę.
Przypuszczam, że Twoja izolacja z folii płynnej zabezpiecza przed tym, ale ja tego typu systemom nie wierzę.
Myślałem, żeby obróbkę zrobić pod wylewką betonową, ale nie wiem, czy to się sprawdzi.


Kto robił ci obróbkę blacharską?
Byłbym wdzięczny gdybyś mógł jeszcze zrobić zdjęcie z wykończenia przy drzwiach balkonowych.

----------


## ubek

A nie robicie warstwy styropianu/styroduru pod wylewką ? 
Właśnie się zastanawiam jak sobie z tym balkonem poradzić i analizuję czy warto izolować termicznie balkon - co o tym myślicie (zważywszy, na przyszłe wymiary płyty)

----------


## jaro'71

> A nie robicie warstwy styropianu/styroduru pod wylewką ? 
> Właśnie się zastanawiam jak sobie z tym balkonem poradzić i analizuję czy warto izolować termicznie balkon - co o tym myślicie (zważywszy, na przyszłe wymiary płyty)


Też dumam jak to rozgryć p-termicznie i p-wilgociowo.
Na pewno ocieplacze dadzą styro od dołu i od czoła. Ile - jescze nie wiem. Potem od góry na pewno styro pod wylewką położę, ale nie więcej niż 2 cm. Musi wystarczyć. Jakiś kapinosik przy czole i wywijka na styku ze ścianą, ale to chyba już po elewacji

----------


## Kruz23

Witam

Podłącze sie pod temat bo mam dylemat co dać za izolację na beton  pod gres.

Mam zrobioną obróbkę blacharską balkonu i dekarz mówił że najlepiej zrobć izolację z papy termozgrzewalnej tak woda niedostała się pod blachę bo wtedy obróbka niezda egzaminu.

Macie jakieś inne sposoby na izloację połączenia betonu z obróbką blacharską, co polecali byście tak by można było na to jeszcze kawałkiem płytki położyć.

Proszę o szybkie info.

----------


## savanna12

U nas taras z betonu  :sad: Ale widze problem bo 5 cm od sciany mam jeszcze zrobiony otwór pod rynne w tym tarasie .Woda z tarasu leje sie przez niego po ścianie piwnicy ,ścieka ... ...chyba u mnie skopane  :sad: I co teraz zrobić ?W tym otworze jest rynna .czy da sie jakoś uszczelnic koło tej rynny na stałe?By ta woda tam nie ściekała i niezawilgacała mi ściany piwnicy?

----------


## Hans Kloss

> Jest też wodoszczelny klej poliuretanowy do płytek [Sika Bond T8], który stanowi też warstwę wodoszczelną - może ktoś stosował?


Ja stosowałem. Skuteczne, ale piekielnie drogie. U mnie to była ostatnia deska ratunku po spartoleniu wylewki na balkonie nad wykuszem. Trzeba przypilnować fachowców. Najpierw sie nakłada jedna równomierną i ciągła warstwę tego kleju. Jak wyschnie, dopiero tym samym klejem, klei terakotę. U mnie fachowiec zaczął kleić od razu, jak przy zwykłym kleju (podobno fachowiec od tego, na pudełku od kleju tez napisane jak stosować). Takie klejenie nic by nie dało. Zrywał dupek płytki z połowy balkonu - myślałem, że mu łeb wsadzę do tego kleju  :big grin:  Ale szkoda mi było kasy.  :big grin:

----------


## Sp5es

http://www.basf-cc.pl/pl/broszury/ch...ony_tarasy.pdf

Rozwiązania techniczne balkonów

----------


## jaro'71

> Napisał aishan
> 
>  Jest też wodoszczelny klej poliuretanowy do płytek [Sika Bond T8], który stanowi też warstwę wodoszczelną - może ktoś stosował?
> 
> 
> Ja stosowałem.


Sie chopak ucieszył na odpowiedź po 5 latach. No ale forum wieczne, innym się przyda   :Lol:

----------


## joannaj75

wstawiam rysunek może pomoże komuś 

.jpg

----------


## sailor_ro

Hey

Mam takie pytanie,w dwóch miejscach na na styku sciany z płyta balkonową przedostaje mi się woda i niestety mam mokrą ścianę.Aktualni ewyglada to tak,płyta balkonowa,obr.blacharska,papa,styropian 3 cm,wylewka,nie ma jeszcze płytek.Myślałem o tym kleju Sika,ale jest aktualnie nylon dekarski z dachermana i tak sobię myślę,o wykonaniu warstwy izolacji z nylonu,a nastepnie połozenie płytek na nylonie na kleju mrozoodpornym i fuga epoksydowa.
Co Wy na to,czy zabezpieczenie calej płyty balkonu plus zastosowanie narozników przy styku ze ścianą i wywinięcie nowej izolacji na nią,zastopuje wchodzenie wody do środka,tak naprawdę dzieje się to głownie zimą,jak snieg topnieje lub przy duzych ulewach.Bo rozumiem,że środek typu np.Dysperbit naniesiony dwukrotnie,raczej nie da rezultatu.
pozdrawiam

----------


## Pablo lca

Mistrzu niech cię ręka boska broni przed epoksydem na zewnątrz bo narobisz sobie biedy. Musisz wykonać izolację poziomą na płycie balkonu z zastosowaniem taśmy narożnikowej, płytki na kleju 100% przylegania i fuga cementowa zewnętrzna. Nie będę się rozpisywał na temat dlaczego. W razie pytań śmiało zadzwoń to wyjaśnie wszystko  788 718 945
Pozdrawiam Pablo

----------


## chrisowaty

> Mistrzu niech cię ręka boska broni przed epoksydem na zewnątrz bo narobisz sobie biedy


Proszę o uzasadnienie. Jedni chwalą fugę epoksydową inni widzę ganią. Fuga epoksydowa wytrzymuje według danych producentów do -20 stopni, a cementowa -30.

Sam za namową zastosowałem na balkonie fugę epoksydową.

----------


## Pablo lca

Epoksyd nie jest dobrym pomysłem na zewnątrz gdyż blokuje dyfuzje pary wodnej. za dużo pisania więc prościej zadzwoń to ci to wytłumacze.

----------


## chrisowaty

Ale jak już mam położony to tragedii nie będzie?

Na balkonie mam gres (mrozoodporny), a położony jest na folii w płynie "Folia do tarasów i balkonów" f-my Ultrament. Folia nałożona również na ściany na wysokość cokołu.

Wcześniej też miałem płytki (podobno mrozoodporne) i porządną fugę cementową, a przy skuwaniu zauważyłem że cała wylewka była mocno zawilgocona.

tutaj opisywałem swój problem, ale odzewu dużego nie było: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...48#post4291448

----------


## fighter1983

a kto Ci tak doradzil? ten epoksyd? sadzac po zakupie ultramentu (przynajmniej producent solidny - MC Bauchemie) jakis DH z marketu budowlanego... on tez doradzal fuge epoxy na taras/balkon?

----------


## chrisowaty

Epoksyd doradzano w kilku wątkach na tym forum. Znajomy glazurnik również chwalił taką fugę, jako mocną i szczelną (biorąc pod uwagę wcześniejsze perypetie z podchodzącą wilgocią w ściany)

Ultrament kupiłem po dłuższej rozmowie z pracownikiem Castoramy, aczkolwiek namawiał mnie na folię Mapei. Ale cena jak dla mnie była zaporowa. Tym bardziej iż balkon w bloku.

----------


## fighter1983

bo jest mocna i szczelna.... tyle ze nie stosuje sie jej na balkonach/tarasach
Ultrament jednoskladnikowy ?
Zaoszczedziles "pare" zlotych na zakupie folia w plynie kontra szlam uszczelniajacy 
Oszczednosc pozorna, za chwile zaplacisz jeszcze raz za skuwanie i ukladanie ponownie calosci - Twoje pieniadze, Twoj wybor.
Ale mnie nie sluchaj, ja pracuje w handlu, moim zadaniem glownym jest naciagac ludzi na najdrozsze rozwiazania ktore wogole sie nie sprawdzaja i maja tysiace tanszych odpowiednikow. I na dodatek nie znam sie na tym

----------


## darsalam

Może ktoś pomoże.Balkon nad wykuszem.Do zagospodarowanie około 15 cm (do poziomu drzwi balkonowych).Wg projektu warstwy na balkonie to: papa,styropian,jakaś wylewka i płytki.W dzisiejszych czasach jest sporo nowoczesnych rozwiązań w dziedzinie chemii budowlanej jak prawidło zrobić izolacje i jakie warstwy dać na balkon

----------


## Jan P.

Odwrotnie; styropian twardy , obróbka z blachy ( kapinos) papa termo ,wylewka. Jan.

----------


## brunoted

Ciekawa sprawa z tą fugą epoksydową. Jeżeli kafle kładziemy na suchej wylewce zabezpieczonej dwuskładnikową masą np. szczelny taras Izohanu to do czego ma służyć dyfuzja pary wodnej? Zakładam, że fugujemy po wyschnięciu kleju zgodnie z instrukcją. 
Przypomina mi to gadanie pewnego kafelkarza na temat folii w płynie w łazience pod kafelki. "Panie po co to kłaść, przecie ściana musi oddychać".
W tym momencie uważam fugę epoksydową za najlepszy materiał do fugowania i jedynym mankamentem jest to, że trzeba umieć ją kłaść. Jak widzę gdy w castoramie sprzedawca mówi do gościa, że tą fugę najlepiej się Panu będzie układać bo nie potrzeba wody i wystarczy rozmieszać (podając mu 5kg opakowanie) to już wyobrażam sobie ten płacz po efekcie.

----------


## brunoted

> Odwrotnie; styropian twardy , obróbka z blachy ( kapinos) papa termo ,wylewka. Jan.


 Papa termo na styropian??? A czym ma ją przykleić? Przecież palnik stopi styropian w mig. A obróbkę z blachy to do czego ma przymocować? Do styropianu? Powodzenia. Nie możliwe do wykonania wg. mnie.

----------


## Łukasz80

> Odwrotnie; styropian twardy , obróbka z blachy ( kapinos) papa termo ,wylewka. Jan.


właśnie....

Zbieram informacje od kilku dni przeglądając forum, niektóre wątki są po prostu stare, więc istnieje szansa, że powstały nowe materiały do izolacji...

Chodzi właśnie o kolejne warstwy izolacji balkonów lub wykuszy....

Ja mam balkonik na wykuszu, pod którym jest pokój - nie mam jeszcze ocieplonego domu, ale chcę zabezpieczyć płytę betonową przed namakaniem, a tym samym tynk w pokoju. Skłaniam się, żeby wykonać tymczasowy "półśrodek", tzn na płycie betonowej wykonać spadek 2-3% i na to nałożyć izolacje mapelastic. Później, gdy ocieplę dom, to ocieplę wykusz od góry i zaizoluję ponownie, zrobię obróbkę blacharską i płytki. Czy spadek i izolacja mapelastic narazie wystarczy? (tzn. na około pół roku)

----------


## antech

Pomysl nad tańszym i sprawdzonym systemem robisz *spadek i CR 65* izolacja mineralna, sprawdziłem u siebie działa bezbłędnie, przywiera do podłoża betonowego w sposób trwały.

----------


## Łukasz80

dzięki, ogólnie to nie upieram się na produkcie Mapei, po prostu chcę zrobić to i zapomnieć, dlatego nie patrzę na cene - pozatym to tylko 4m2.

Z czego się wykonuje owe spadki? Chodzi mi o specyfikę materiału...?

----------


## Jan P.

Możliwe do wykonania, możliwe. Jan.

----------


## darsalam

Czyli na sam dół  (płytę żelbetonową) dajemy MAPELASTIC a potem styropian,wylewkę. Uświadomcie mnie, bo majster starej daty i wole sobie to zrobić sam
Czy izolacja balkonu musi być zrobiona przed tynkiem zewnętrznym?

----------


## Jan P.

Bez żadnych mapel.. gum w płynie itp. Pod styro nie ma prawa być wilgoci .Co tam izolować ?Jan.

----------


## antech

przekraczać prędkosci tez niewolno. Olać mozna jak to jest balkon ale gdy pod spodem jest mieszkanie to niemozna gdybać że może bedzie szczelne.
Musisz mieć spadek na płycie stropowej jesli niemasz zrób wylewke z zaprawy wyrównujacej lub cos w tym stylu, zachowując technologie kładzenia wylewek.
Poprawiałem juz po kimś dwa tarasy bo też mówili że niema prawa nic cieknąć a jak gosciowi zaczeła woda przez siporeks wciekać do chaty to jak to mozliwe sie pytał..normalnie mozliwe skoro jest wina był brak spadku i rozszczelnienie izolacji powierzchniowej.
Każdą izolacje wywijasz na sciany, pamietaj że musisz zachowac osłonę termiczną styku taras ściana, a jednoczesnie nierobić szczególnie grubego cokoliku na tarasie. Płyte stropową izolujesz przed ociepleniem wchodząc na ściane z izolacja, potem zaleznie od technologii , obrubek itp.

----------


## brunoted

> Możliwe do wykonania, możliwe. Jan.


to oświeć mnie proszę mistrzu...

----------


## rafal190

Kolego, taki układ jest powszechnie stosowany. Ja się z nim stykam bardzo często na obiektach wielkokubaturowych. W przypadku dachów, XPS jest w klinach, czyli w nim są wyrobione spadki. Na to przychodzi papa termozgrzewalna. Papa przychodzi na zakład a dodatkowo pod zakładką jest kołkowana co 20 -30 cm (xps jest kołkowany). Przy dachach o dużych powierzchniach do łączenia używa się takiej śmiesznej małej maszynki wyglądającej jak podnośnik samochodowy ale ona na gorąco zgrzewa papę. W narożnikach attyk, zarówno wklęsłych jak i wypukłych do zgrzewania używa się zwykłego palnika gazowego. Jeżeli chodzi o mocowanie obróbek to też nie ma z tym problemu bo xps  jest bardo twardy. Obróbka jest odpowiednio dłuższa tak aby można ją było przykołkować a potem przykrywa się to papą, którą się zgrzewa do obróbki. Ot cała filozofia. W przypadku, o którym mówił Jan, nie trzeba kołkować ponieważ jest jeszcze płyta dociskowa w postaci wylewki.

----------


## brunoted

Ja już widziałem płyty styropianowe z fabrycznie przyklejoną papą. Widziałem papę przyklejoną do styropianu na piankę, widziałem systemy spadkowe z polistyrenu extrudowanego (XPS) na balkony, różne rzeczy widziałem. Tylko po co pakować XPS pod papę??? 
XPS został stworzony po to, żeby go stosować na stropodachach odwróconych i na tej samej zasadzie powinien być wykonany na balkonie. Druga sprawa to reżim technologiczny. Przy obiektach powierzchniowych jest trochę łatwiej go zachować niż przy mieszkaniówce i balkonach. Tu potrzebne są rozwiązania proste i niezawodne. Dlatego balkon powinno się wykonać w następujący sposób:
Warstwy od góry:
Gres (zafugowany fugą epoksydową)
Masa dwuskładnikowa uszczelniająca (szczelny taras lub inny produkt na tarasy)
Wylewka betonowa ze spadkiem (z zachowaniem spadku)
Mata drenująca (są takie drogie systemy specjalnie pod to projektowane) w ostateczności można folię kubełkową lub jeszcze w ostateczności folię budowlaną zastosować
Styropian XPS - jemu woda nie straszna
Papa termozgrzewalna na warstwie spadkowej 1-1,5% z obróbkami.
Papa wywinięta na ścianę. Ściana odtylatowana od wylewki styropianem
Barierki mocowane od czoła płyty balkonowej
na krawędziach zewnętrznych kapinos

Koniecznie wykonany próg balkonowy ze spadkiem, płytkami wsuniętymi pod cokół oraz pod ramę okienną.

----------


## antech

Podstawa to trzymanie się jednej technologii, niełaczenie technik i materiałów  od róznych producentów.
Wszelkie technologie z folią budowlaną lub kubełkową na tarasy sa złe

----------


## brunoted

Tak masz rację (dlatego napisałem że kubelkowa i budowlana w ostateczności). Powinno się stosować jeden system, wtedy będzie spokój  :wink:

----------


## rpilski

Większość (może nawet wszyscy) producenci systemów hydroizolacji dla balkonów i tarasów zalecają stosowanie elastycznych taśm uszczelniających w miejscu połączenia tarasu i ściany. Taka taśma jest z jednej strony zatopiona w hydroizolacji podpłytkowej tarasu i powinna być wywinięta na ścianę. Są dwie "szkoły" co do dokładnego miejsca wywinięcia na ścianę ocieploną np. styropianem:
a) wywijać na warstwę zbrojącą styropianu i na to cokół z płytek
b) wywijać na ścianę - pod styropian

np. w tym artykule proponują metodę a)

http://www.ekspertbudowlany.pl/index...9&limitstart=2

Nie znajduję logicznego uzasadnienia dla metody b), zwłaszcza w przypadku dużej grubości izolacji (np. 18 cm styropianu). 
Czy ktoś może mnie uświadomić dlaczego taką taśmę należałoby przeprowadzać przez całą warstwę termoizolacji i wywijać na ścianę ?

----------


## antech

sposób a jak okreslasz zakłada bezbłedne wykonanie izolacji a zwłaszcza bezbłedny mataż obrubek i zachowanie szczelnosci pomiedzy warstwą spadkową a balkonową. W tym przypadku co na rysunku z linku jest balkon na łacznikach balkonowych co uniemozliwia prawidłową izolację tasma bo poprostu takich duzych tasm niema (albo się niespotkałem). W starym stylu z mostkami balkon dochodzi do ściany i bezpieczniej jest wywinąć izolację na ściane ale to jest  dodatkowa izolacja a normalnie musisz i tak dać hydroizolacje pod płytkami wywinietą na izolację termiczną.
W niektórych systemach są kombinowane te metody i stosowanie jakichś pocienionych izolacji termicznych ale to pozostałość po mostkowym budowaniu i z czasem nikt niebedzie proponował wywijania na ściane. i zostanie tylko sposób (a).
Osobiście robię dwie izolacje pierwsza na płycie balkonowej i na ścianę potem izolacja termiczna na ściane spadkowa na balkon i na niej izolacja wilgociowa na styropian i płytki, wynika to  stąd że kiedyś widziałem jak woda dostała się pod izolacje ściany termiczną i przesączała się do środka pod drzwiami balkonowymi a właściwie po izolacji poziomej na ścianie bo ktos połozył zwykłą folię jako pozioma izolację i takie uprzedzenie mi zostało co do poprawnności wykonania.

----------


## rpilski

Antech, dzięki za odpowiedź. W moim przypadku chodzi właściwie o taras na gruncie, który mam oddzielony od ściany warstwą 18cm styropianu. Podobno taśma występuje też w postaci rolki szer 1m i możnaby teoretycznie zrobić sobie pasy szer np. 30cm, ale właśnie nie jestem jakoś przekonany do tej opcji wywijania na ścianę. Zastrzeżenie do wywijania na styropian jakie ktoś mi wskazał na prv jest takie, że styropian nie jest na tyle nosnym i
nieodksztalcalnym podlozem, aby na to nanosic szlamy. Ale ja zastanawiam się, czy taśmę na styropianie można wkleić w warstwę zbrojącą klejem do siatki (stosując podwójną warstwę zbrojącą (układ warstw:klej, siatka, klej, taśma, klej, siatka, klej).

----------


## fighter1983

ja tez sie pod tym podpisuje.
Hydroizolacja na scianie lub zdublowana jak u antech - troszke dmuchanie na zimne, ale taki przypadek tez juz widzialem i to w budynku wielokondygnacyjnym gdzie szlamowa izolacja zostala wyprowadzona na w. zbrojonej na termoizolacji. Woda "wyszla" na 2 pietrze, naprawiano kolejno balkony na pietrze 3,4,5.. itd, okazalo sie, ze woda dostawala sie pomiedzy termoizolacje a sciane na pietrze 8 a znalazla ujscie na pietrze 2 w mieszkaniu  :smile:  
Tu mowimy o domku, ale.... po co to pruc za 2-3 lata?
Antech:
Pecitape - gotowa tasma 25cm
jest tez taka 100cm x 15m w rolce, zapomnialem nazwy ... i mozna wyciac sobie co pachwinówkę dowolnej szerokosci, z tego samego materialu co pecitape to jest zrobione  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> (układ warstw:klej, siatka, klej, taśma, klej, siatka, klej).


 a co to da?

----------


## rpilski

> a co to da?


Jeśli jest obawa o odspajanie się taśmy, to zatopienie jej pomiędzy dwie warstwy siatki zmniejsza prawdopodobnieństwo odspojenia. Czy mylę się w tym względzie ?

Jeśli dobrze rozumiem ideę systemu uszczelnień tarasu to hydroizolacja ma zapobiegać wnikaniu wody z opadów i roztopów śniegu. Za termoizolacją nie powinno być wody. Jeśli w przywołanym przypadku pojawienia się wody za termoizolacją wykonano by wywinięcie taśmy na ścianę, to jaki byłby efekt: 
a) (może) nie zauważono by iż wody pojawia się za termoizolacją
b) woda jak rozumiem gromadziłaby się na taśmie - bo przecież nie miałaby gdzie spłynąć, a odparować specjalnie też chyba nie (bo którędy ?)
Wydaje się, że i tak trzeba by w tej sytuacji "rozpruć" elewację w pobliżu taśmy aby dać wodzie odparować. Zysk byłby taki, że ściana by nie zamokła - ale tylko tam gdzie jest taśma bo powyżej i tak by zamokła.

Mam pytanie powiązane. Jak przykleja się taką taśmę do ościeżnicy drzwi tarasowych z pcv ? Czy na jakąś taśmę dwustronną ?

Edit: Jest jeszcze jedna istotna różnica pomiędzy podanym przykładem balkonu budynku wielokondygnacyjnego a przypadkiem mojego tarasu. W przypadku balkonu, jeśli pojawi się woda za termoizolacją to zawilgaca płytę balkonu. W moim przypadku , jeśli pojawi się woda za termoizolacją to nie dociera do płyty żelbetowej tarasu, bo jest ona całkowicie oddylatowana warstwą styropianu od ściany.

----------


## rpilski

To może sam sobie spróbuję odpowiedzieć dlaczego na ścianie/warstwie zbrojącej ocieplenia trzeba taśmę przyklejać szlamem: ponieważ w karcie technicznej produktu wymieniony jest jedynie szlam lub masy uszczelniające jako środki którymi możemy wklejać taśmę. Tak jest np. w przypadku taśmy Remmers
http://www.remmers.pl/fileadmin/dam/...M1_5004_PL.pdf

A Sika ma taśmy 30cm gdyby ktoś potrzebował (Sikadur®-Combiflex® Tape)

http://pol.sika.com/pl/solutions_pro...2a015sa08.html

Doradca techniczny z Basf - doradził wywinięcie na warstwę zbrojącą.
Doradca techniczny z Sika - doradził w ogóle nie wywijać taśmy  a już na pewno nie wywijać na ścianę, ponieważ płyta tarasu i budynek nie są związane ze sobą i będą oddzielnie "pracować" (no ja tego to bym się raczej nie posłuchał, nawet w karcie technicznej taśmy Sika jest napisane że jak potencjalnie duże odkształcenia to ułożyć taśmę z fałdą i tyle)

Torggler poleca wywijać na styropian

http://www.torggler.pl/download.php?id=17

Doradca techniczny z Schomburga stwierdził, iż poprawnym rozwiązaniem jest uszczelnianie między elementami konstrukcyjnymi - czyli wywijanie na ścianę, przy czym stwierdził, że w przypadku tarasu na gruncie płyta powinna zostać wylana z dylatacją 2-3cm od budynku. W sytuacji tak jak u mnie (styropian 18cm między ścianą a tarasem) w praktyce pozostaje wywinięcie taśmy na warstwę zbrojącą taśmy (z zastrzeżeniem, że sytuację ratuje fakt, że jest to taras na gruncie a nie taras nad pomieszczeniem ogrzewanym).

Sopro pokazuje rysunek z wywinięciem na styropian
http://www.sopro.pl/virtual/dichtsys...echniczne.html

----------


## początkowy inwestor

Mam pytanie odnośnie jak dalej prawidłowo wykonać taras. Zmieniłem strych starego domu z lat osiemdziesiątych z myslą na mieszkalne poddasze. Jednoczesnie na ganku oraz dwóch stopach wylałem w poziomie płyte stropową w przyszłości na taras oddzieloną od ściany budynku 10 cm styropianem. Zgodnie z projektem podnosząc odpowiednio sciany ganku i robiąc odpowiednio zbrojenia.Ganek nie jest ogrzewany, ale po podmurowaniem ścianek ganku wyzej do wysokosci stropu tarasu na jego stropie polozyłem styropian troszkę wten sposób docieplając go a na całek powierzchni obecnie jest wylana ta płyta. Obecnie chcę tę płytę robic dalej ale nie wiem jak? Czytam dużo róznych wypowiedzi ale sa różne. W projekcie mam dalej 2xpapa termozgrzewalna, wylewka 4cm, klej wysokoelastyczny, płytki.Nic nie ma kiedy spadek ma być spadek zrobiony? Fachowiec który ma mi to robić chce tak: na płytę "jakieś czarnidło" zeby papa lepiej się zgrzewała, 1xpapa termozgrzewalna nie ma znaczenia czy wierzchnia czy podkładowa (jaką Pan kupi nie ma znaczenia) i dalej nie wiem jaki ma pomysł na to. Ja na wstepie kupiłem disprobit TYTAN do posmarowania płyty oraz szpachlę dekarską do zakrycia styropianu oddzielającego płytę od ściany, ponieważ podgrzewając palnikiem papę stopi mi styropian wieć chce zabezpieczyć w jakis sposób. Na powierzchni tego styropianu chcę połozyć kawałki zwykłej papy wierzchniego krycia (pozostałości po kryciu dachu) przyklejając je tą szpachlą dekarską. Kupiłem równiez papę termozgrzewalną MATIZOL GORDACH EXTRA WZ PYE PV200 S52 ale nie wiem czy dobrą?  ::-(:  ponieważ jest wierzchniego krycia (mój fachowiec mówi że to nie ma znaczenia) i tylko na jedną warstwę (w projekcie jest aby 2 warstwy) CZY WYSTARCZY jedna?a może dokupić jeszcze jedną ale podkładową na spód? Taras ma 2,8x6m wiec ok 15m2. Moje pytanie dotyczy równiez dylatacji gdzie je dawać? w jakiej kolejności robić roboty. czy na płycie mozna teraz połozyć papę a póżniej wylewkę ze spadkiem czy na początek jednak powinna iść wylewka ze spadkiem a dalej papa? z czego wykonać taka wylewkę? styropian rozumien że w moim przypadku jest zbędny. Prosze o odpowiedzi na nurtujące mnie pytania, ponieważ tak jak wspomniałem są opisane "różne sposoby" Dziekuję.

----------


## sewerynslowi

rozwiązań masz kilka, jak nie chcesz styropianu to możesz zrobić spadek z zapraw PCC, następnie np szczelny taras IZOHANu, a na to płytki.

wejdź na stronę www.renoplast.pl i tam znajdziesz wszystkie informacje. Ja własnie zrobiłem moje balkony zgodnie z zaleceniami, albo na stronę IZOHANu i tam też znajdziesz potrzebne informacje.

----------


## początkowy inwestor

Dzięki za podpowiedź. Na razie mają przerwę techniczną :Smile:  ale spróbuję później

----------


## bajanadjembe

Hejjo,
Czy ktoś wie dlaczego pęka izolacja tarasu? Chodzi o 523 Sopro. Za rzadka?..., za grubo nałożone?.... Sprawdzałam, jest "świeża" (tzn. zaprawa jest nie przeterminowana). Czy można to jeszcze jeden raz posmarowć? (Już są dwie warstwy. I pierwsza nie pękała.)

I jeszcze jedno pytanie:
Gres będzie na kleju wysokoelastycznym. czy fuga może być epoksydowa? Taką poroponuje wykonawca. Ale uważam, że powinna być też elastyczna. A epoksydowa to przecież "sztywna"jest. Może do basenów dobra jest, ale na powierzchnie narażone na gwałtowne zmiany temperatur, to pewnie jednak cementowa.

----------


## rpilski

> Hejjo,
> Czy ktoś wie dlaczego pęka izolacja tarasu? Chodzi o 523 Sopro. Za rzadka?..., za grubo nałożone?.... Sprawdzałam, jest "świeża" (tzn. zaprawa jest nie przeterminowana). Czy można to jeszcze jeden raz posmarowć? (Już są dwie warstwy. I pierwsza nie pękała.)
> 
> I jeszcze jedno pytanie:
> Gres będzie na kleju wysokoelastycznym. czy fuga może być epoksydowa? Taką poroponuje wykonawca. Ale uważam, że powinna być też elastyczna. A epoksydowa to przecież "sztywna"jest. Może do basenów dobra jest, ale na powierzchnie narażone na gwałtowne zmiany temperatur, to pewnie jednak cementowa.


Co do pękania hydroizolacji - czy nie jest w miejscu nasłonecznionym lub była narażona na silny wiatr - może to pęknięcia skurczowe od zbyt szybkiego wysychania ?
W większości systemów tarasowych z którymi się zaznajamiałem zalecana jest fuga elastyczna i paroprzepuszczalna  - fuga epoksydowa raczej nie będzie antidotum na problemy z tarasem - fuga na tarasie nie zapewni przecież wodoszczelności.

----------


## bajanadjembe

Dzięki za zainteresowanie.
Tak, za szybko wyschła. Słonko ją bardzo wygrzało. Wykonano (wieczorem) jeszcze jedną warstwę, kryjacą rozerwania. Już kładą się płytki. 
Wykonawca wciaż namawia na epoksydową. A ja jednak wciaż myślę, że elastyczna  powinna być. Epoksydowa nie umożliwi "pracy" okładzinie, usztywni ja i nie pozwoli odparować wilgoci, która ewentualnie wniknie pood płytki. Woda, wiadomo, jak nie ma jak odparować, mase szkód może narobić.

----------


## sewerynslowi

daj cementową !!

----------


## Jan P.

Cement nie trzyma się gresu. Dlatego fuga nie może być cementowa. Jan.

----------


## sewerynslowi

to co proponujesz?

----------


## Jan P.

Jak mnie zmuszą do położenia płytek to fugę robię z kleju. Można barwić . Ale na zewnątrz i tak po kilku deszczach będzie szara. Jan.

----------


## edde

ale klej chyba na cemencie wiec gresu się nie trzyma  :wink:

----------


## Matilde1

Mam murek betowy wokół ganku, a w przyszłości też pewnie wokół tarasu. Jak się zabezpiecza/wykańcza taki murek? Na razie to goły beton. Nie jestem jeszcze zdecydowana czy będą na tym płytki czy tynk.

pozdrawiam

----------


## sewerynslowi

na ściany pionowe tego murka możesz położyć i tynk, i klinkier. Na górę murku powinieneś zastosować jakiś materiał, który będzie miał kapinos, aby nie zaciekało po ścianach z góry.

----------


## atsyrut

czas odświeżyć watek, 

powiedzcie mi proszę jakiej firmy polecacie folie w płynie na taras ( pod nim jest garaż). 
na tą folię chce później położyć płytki ( gres) 

z góry dziękuję za info

----------


## rpilski

> czas odświeżyć watek, 
> 
> powiedzcie mi proszę jakiej firmy polecacie folie w płynie na taras ( pod nim jest garaż). 
> na tą folię chce później położyć płytki ( gres) 
> 
> z góry dziękuję za info


żadnych "folii w płynie". Powinna to być masa (np. szlam uszczelniający) _elastyczna_ przeznaczona na zewnątrz.  Ważne aby masa były elastyczna bo są np. szlamy uszczelniające mało elastyczne.
W miarę dostępny jest np. Mapelastic firmy Mapei. W miejscach ew. dylatacji  (połączenia ze ścianami, murkami, dylatacje konstrukcyjne, dylatacje okładziny (płytek))koniecznie w masę musi być wtopiona taśma elastyczna. 
Czy będziesz miał barierki ? Jeśli tak i będą mocowane od góry to pomyśl jak uszczelnisz to miejsce - to kłopotliwe do uszczelnienia rozwiązanie.
Jak przewidujesz rozwiązanie spływania wody z tarasu ?

Przy masach uszczelniających sprawdź kartę produktu i dopilnuj stosowania się do niej bo np. przy Mapelasticu podłoża się raczej nie gruntuje, tylko ew. zwilża a mi na początku glazurnik z rozpędu w łazience zagruntował powierzchnię przed położeniem Mapelastica... (a używał go nie pierwszy raz.).

----------


## Jan P.

Tylko papa termozgrzewalna z wywinięciem na murki a przy okapie na obróbkę. masz wtedy 100% pewności ,że nie przecieknie. Na to 3-4 cm wylewki i płytki. Jan

----------


## atsyrut

powiem tak:

mam następujące warstwy: 
1. warstwa główna
2. papa
3. folia 
4. styropian
5. folia 
6. wylewka ze zbrojeniem.

dookoła mam już pozakładane rynny z fartuchem wywiniętym na wylewkę. i to miejsce muszę zabezpieczyć żeby nie wpływała tam woda. Może faktycznie szlam będzie dobry.

barierki będę mocował od góry - i muszę pokombinować jak to dobrze zaizolować.

----------


## owp

Witam, a czy jest jakieś rozwiązanie, żeby zamiast płytek dać coś, co uszczelni, będzie warstwą przeciwwilgociową i jednocześnie wykończeniową- mam mało miejsca na wylewce, balkonik mały i w sumie niepotrzebny, ale jakoś muszę to wykończyć...

----------


## rpilski

Sikafloor 400N

http://www.chemall.pl/izolacja_balkonu_opis

----------


## owp

Dzięki

edit/
da się to kupić w jakiejś mniejszej ilości? Bo balkonik ma 1,5m2...

----------


## nemo_35

Raczej nie.

Z tego co wiem są dostępne jedynie w op. 6kg

Możesz dać grubszą warstwę (zalecane) i znaleźć sąsiada lub sąsiadkę z tym samym problemem i się podzielić  :wink:

----------


## Beata&Slawek

Witam,

Czytając na forum problemy innych budujących związanych z wykończeniem balkonów (ja mam na moje nieszczęście dwa balkony) zastanawiam się nad takim pomysłem. Mam do zagospodarowania około 8 cm aby jak najbardziej zwiększyć ocieplenie zastanawiam się co by było gdybym dał 5cm styroduru wkleił na to siatkę następnie na wierzch na całej powierzchni jednolitą slabę granitową o grubości 1-2 cm. Nie rozpatrując już kwestii technicznych tzn ile taka slaba waży i jak to dostarczyć i ułożyć na tarasie czy takie rozwiązanie będzie spełniało inne kryteria tzn wodoszczelność czy taka slaba nie popęka, grubsze nie wchodzą w grę. Jeśli chodzi o kwestię finansową to nie wygląda to źle zwykły szary lub podobny żółtawy granit bez wysokiej polerki a jedynie szlifowany i płomieniowany nie jest drogi i w tej wersji obróbki ma nawet atrakcyjny wygląd. 

Oczywicie pod styrodurem izolacja i kamien odpowiednio zaimpregnowany.

----------


## Andrzej733

Jakbyśmiał duże płyty granitowe..taie na cały balkon to by był wypas..
Jak dasz styrodur i siatke na niego, to musisz siatke zamknąćizolacją przeciwwodna, bo klej do siatek chłonie wilgoć i jak nawet para wodna sie dostanie przez czoło, czy prezy budynku to klej nasiaknie potem zamarznie  i granit już wtedy to będzie tylko leżał pod wpływem grawitacji.
Teoretycznie da się zamknąć klej z siatką szczelnie , a praktycznie tomało realne.
Możeszzastosować CP1 zamiast siatkizklejem do styropianu i na to kleić płyty, ale gwarancjinie dałbym za takie "budowanie"

----------


## Beata&Slawek

Taka slaba bedzie swoje ważyła tak więc klej miałby być tylko jako wyrównanie powierzchni pod nią . Co do kamienia to ma on pewna chłonność wody a jednocześnie ipregnując go z wierzchu na 100 woda opadowa pod niego nie wniknie.

----------


## Jan P.

Na styrodurze  na krawędzi musi być obróbka z blachy np. kapinos i na niej papa termozgrzewalna . Jan.

----------


## scruffty

Witam,

A ja mam taki pomysł, proszę tylko o informacje, czy dobry? Mam mały balkon nad wykuszem, wiadomo musi być szczelny i ciepły, do zagospodarowania mam 19 cm. Pomyślałem dać takie warstwy (od dołu):
- strop monolit wysmarowany dysperbitem,
- warstwa styropianu podłogowego (10 cm),
- arkusz blachy z rąbkiem zawiniętym do góry od strony ściany i wciętym w styro elewacji, z drugiej strony zakończony kapinosem (taki wielki parapet na cały balkon),
- wylewka 7 cm,
- gres klejony na gumę (nie pamiętam nazwy).

Czy to dobry pomysł z tą blachą? za mój balkon cena jest niewielka, raczej zastanawiam się tylko czy mi wylewka nie będzie się odspajać od tej blachy, zjeżdżać? Ew. drugi plan to zrobienie z blachy tylko obróbki, a po całości papa termo.

----------


## dozrc

> Witam,
> 
> Czytając na forum problemy innych budujących związanych z wykończeniem balkonów (ja mam na moje nieszczęście dwa balkony) zastanawiam się nad takim pomysłem. Mam do zagospodarowania około 8 cm aby jak najbardziej zwiększyć ocieplenie zastanawiam się co by było gdybym dał 5cm styroduru wkleił na to siatkę następnie na wierzch na całej powierzchni jednolitą slabę granitową o grubości 1-2 cm. Nie rozpatrując już kwestii technicznych tzn ile taka slaba waży i jak to dostarczyć i ułożyć na tarasie czy takie rozwiązanie będzie spełniało inne kryteria tzn wodoszczelność czy taka slaba nie popęka, grubsze nie wchodzą w grę. Jeśli chodzi o kwestię finansową to nie wygląda to źle zwykły szary lub podobny żółtawy granit bez wysokiej polerki a jedynie szlifowany i płomieniowany nie jest drogi i w tej wersji obróbki ma nawet atrakcyjny wygląd. 
> 
> Oczywicie pod styrodurem izolacja i kamien odpowiednio zaimpregnowany.


Takie rozwiązanie tworzy basen dla styroduru. Są fajne maty np. Pecilastic U. Na niej można bezpośrednio układać kamień (układałem cięty kamień polny). Mata izoluje i odprowadza wodę specjalnymi kanalikami.

----------


## Sebus504

Witam, powiedzcie mi koledzy czy dobrze zebrałem wiedzę na temat balkonu. jest sobie balkon 10cm na to dysperbit (2lub 3razy smaruję) na to papa z podwinięciem na ścianę (papę grzejemy czy układamy lużno i dopiero drugą warstwę grzejemy), papa ma iść na ścianę czy na stropian (dom nieocieplony jeszcze). Dalej folia budowlana stropian xps, folia, wylewka ze spadkiem. Narazie wystarczy pytań później druga seria.

----------


## fighter1983

> Witam, powiedzcie mi koledzy czy dobrze zebrałem wiedzę na temat balkonu. jest sobie balkon 10cm na to dysperbit (2lub 3razy smaruję) na to papa z podwinięciem na ścianę (papę grzejemy czy układamy lużno i dopiero drugą warstwę grzejemy), papa ma iść na ścianę czy na stropian (dom nieocieplony jeszcze). Dalej folia budowlana stropian xps, folia, wylewka ze spadkiem. Narazie wystarczy pytań później druga seria.


spadek nie w tej kolejnosci, no chyba ze nie ma miejsca
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...d-gara%C5%BCem
w zasadzie to samo

----------


## Sebus504

Od podstawy płyty balkonowej do podstawy okna będzie 26cm. Czyli wszystkie izolacje robimy po ociepleniu ściany?

----------


## dozrc

Nie, jeśli masz możliwość to izolacje (hydro, termo i inne) dajesz do samej ściany (hydro wywijasz na ścianę) a ocieplenie potem. Zacząć należy od warstwy spadkowej (na sczepie z płytą konstrukcyjną).

----------


## Konto usunięte na żądanie

Podłączę się pod temat bo będę musiał się za to zabrać.
Mam balkon nad wykuszem i problem. W projekcie było tam 10cm styr, 2 x folia, wylewka (w sumie 22cm). Niestety zamawiając okna i drzwi balkonowe nie zauważyłem tego i tak warstwa izolacji zmniejszyła się do 12cm.

W większości materiałach pokazane jest że na płytę żelbetową trzeba wylać warstwę spadkową i dopiero na to styropian? tyle, że mi może zabraknąć cm.
Czy poprawnie będzie gdybym teraz do płyty żelbetowej zrobił obróbkę z blachy (kapinos), a na to dał papę termozgrzewalną wywiniętą na ścianę, a z drugiej strony na "kapinos". Na to folia, 6cm styroduru, wylewka ze spadkiem, płytki. Czy będzie ok?

----------


## dozrc

Nie widzę w tym projekcie nic co miało by być hydroizolacją. Jeśli ma być nią papa to musi mieć spadek pod sobą. Inaczej wpuszczasz wodę na papę i nie mając spadku nie dajesz jej szansy wyjść. Teoretycznie już termoizolacje powinna być na spadku, ale o to będzie Ci ciężko. Duży ten balkon?

----------


## Konto usunięte na żądanie

1.4 x 4 pod jego częścią jest jadalnia. Pozostała część jest na zewnątrz. 
Czyli teraz powinienem wylać 'spadek' tylko czym to wylać jakaś masą typu jastrych?

----------


## dozrc

Przy takich ilościach to najwygodniej czymś gotowym, dla przykładu PCI Pericem Tixo, ale praktycznie każdy producent coś takiego ma. Pamiętaj, że warstwy betonu <30mm muszą być związane z podłożem, więc zadbaj o tzw warstwę sczepną - albo specjalnym mostkiem, albo robiąc zaczyn gotowej zaprawy z dodatkiem wzmacniającym, dla przykładu PCI Emulsion; wszystko mokre na mokre.
Tak czy inaczej, nawet jeśli na tych 1,4m zrobisz 2cm spadku schodząc z 25mm do 5mm. Zostaje ci 95mm. Jastrych dociskowy to najmniej 40mm. Zatem na papę, folie i ocieplenie masz 55mm - na styk. A gdzie jeszcze miejsce na wyłożenia?

----------


## montixe

Witam
Ja mam z balkonem inny problem. Balkon znajduje się od strony północno-zachodniej. Latem w porze popołudniowej, kiedy słońce nagrzewa balkon, to z pod wylewki zaczyna kapać woda, a że leci w postaci lekko mętnej, to paskudzi mi deski, tarasu który jest pod balkonem. Tworzy się tak jakby kamień czy cement coś w tym stylu a w miejscu gdzie wycieka tworzy się taki biały sopel.Płyta balkonu jest ocieplona z dołu, z góry jest opierzenie/kapinos, na mur też wywinięta blacha wcięta w sytropian tak jak na kominach ,na to papa, folia budowlana, styropian, wylewka/posadzka, na to folia w płynie na całości z taśmami przy brzegach i na to kafle. Jak się temu przyglądałem to widzę, że to wypływa  pomiędzy wylewką a papą. Wylewki były zrobione we wrześniu 2011, a kafle miesiąc później, czyli jest to drugie lato jak sobie kapie i jedna zima, podczas której nic nie popękało i kafle trzymają. Co to może być? Za szybko było "zamknięte" folią w płynie i beton wylewki nie zdążył dobrze wyschnąć? Co o tym sądzicie? Mam nadzieję, że kiedyś z upływem czasu przestanie się wreszcie wykraplać.

----------


## kropekkkk

Witam. 
Również mam problem niestety nie tylko z balkonem czy tarasem, dlatego szukam fachowej porady osób które znają się na tym.

Mam balkon nad ogrzewanym gankiem.
Balkon jest długi na 8 metrów i szeroki na 1,7m, z tym że około 3/4 długości balkonu ma dodatkowe 30 cm szerokości jest to styropian który mam na ścianie).

Planowo miało być 20 cm styropianu na płycie balkonu, niestety podczas pomiaru okien źle wymierzyli i od stropu mam do dolnej granicy drzwi balkonowych 17 cm.
Zmieści się chyba max 10 cm.

Chciałem na balkonie płytki jednak jestem w stanie zrezygnować z nich na korzyść ocieplenia i np zastosować cos innego, drewno czy kamień, który może być wyżej niż otwory skraplające w drzwiach.

Póki co wykonałem pseudo hydroizolacje dysperbitem - 3 razy.

Jaki system tarasowy zastosować, aby było to na lata. Zdaje sobie sprawę, że to kosztuje, ale chce mieć pewnie i nie martwić się co będzie potem.  
Załączam zdjęcie połączenia balkonu z domem oraz sposób zaamocowania drzwi. (Drzwi zamontowane w warstwie ocieplenia MOWO i balkon oddzielony od domu dylatacją 20 cm styropianu.
Czy można połączyć jakiś system tak aby można ocieplić od wnętrza ocieplanego pomieszczenia dodatkowo np 10cm wełny. W pomieszczeniu jest wentylacja mechaniczna, więc bardzo wilgoci nie powinno być.
 Chcę zrobić kompletny system z orynnowaniem. 
Od czego zacząć?
Jakie dylatacje robić i wywinnięcia na ścianę. Oglądałem kilka systemów ale każdy jest inny i nie wiem który właściwy. Odpowiedzi mogą być na priv jeśli ktoś chce. Gdzie njlepiej zakupić taki system.  
Z góry dziękuję za pomoc.

Bardzo proszę o odpowiedź bo mam już tyle błędów, że nie stać mnie jeszcze na balkony  :sad: 

Pozdrawiam

Dodam, że na balkonie chcę zamontować balustradę i to trzeba też uszczelnić i druga sprawa to nie mam spadków, wiec trzeba albo zrobićc styropianem albo wylewką dociskającą. Chyba, że uda się troche skuć strop

----------


## Regius

Cześć, chciałbym się podłączyć pod temat izolacji balkonów.
Czy macie może doświadczenia z ciepłymi łącznikami balkonowymi (np. schock , halfen, raba itp.)?

----------


## kropekkkk

Regius ja fachowcem nie jestem, ale mam dwa balkony jeden 8 metrów drugi ma 4-5 metrów. Dokładnie nie pamiętam. Za łączniki izolowane powiedziano mi 3000 zł.

Trochę dużo, więc zrobiłem tak.
Balkon nad ogrzewanym tarasem o którym pisze mam wsparty na zewnętrznych ścianach ganku. Dodatkowo na nieogrzewanej części (okap przy wejściu) mam dwa filary jako wsporniki. Z racji długości balkonu mam jedną belkę, która wspiera cały balkon z domem (belka jakieś 24x24cm, to jedyny punk łączący z budynkiem).
Reszta balkonu oddzielona styropianem 20 cm.

Natomiast drugi balkon, który będzie potem zrobiony jako ogród zimowy jest również oddzielony od budynku 30 cm warstwą styropianu. Balkon na słupach wzmocniony belką.

Nie wiem czy pomogłem, ale u mnie wyjścia nie miałem.

Teraz tylko muszę dobrze te balkony zrobić
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Regius

@* kropekkkk* Dzięki! Bardzo pomogłeś, to dodatkowa alternatywa, którą warto przeanalizować

----------


## yuro

Czy kapinos na balkonie nalezy zastosowaz zarowno na warstwie spadkowej (pod styrodurem) jak  i oczywiscie na warstwie dociskowej (pod plytkami). Czy wystarczy tylko ten pod plytkami?

http://forum.muratordom.pl/attachmen...1&d=1490253604

----------

